

Gibbler: Git-like hashes for Ruby objects - delano
http://code.google.com/p/gibbler/

======
JeremyBanks
For someone who's not familiar with Ruby, what advantages does this provide
over the built-in hash method on objects?

~~~
delano
Hey sorry for the late reply.

The built-in hash method returns Integer values which can change between
versions of Ruby (1.8, 1.9, JRuby, etc...). I needed a hash value that was
consistent between all of them for the same object and which also reduced the
possibility of collisions.

